# Say hello to everyone！！！



## jeensexo (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello, I'm Jeen, my work is to study sex and relationships, I recently in the research about the topic of between the sexes, for example, how to get along with men and women in date, the benefits of having sex, sex dolls can enrich your life, why don't more and more people like to wear condom and so on, if you are interested in my topic, or are you interested in sex or sex doll, you can search on Google “sex dolls”, you'll find the many answer you want inside


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I would hope that an adult college student doing legitimate course work or a professional researcher would have better word usage, grammer, punctuation and sentence structure.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> I would hope that an adult college student doing legitimate course work or a professional researcher would have better word usage, grammer, punctuation and sentence structure.


Indubitably.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe her parents are now under indicment for bribing her way into college!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe she is not a native speaker?


.... Nah


----------

